# Gooseneck Hay Trailer Project



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I would share a few pics of a trailer project I am finishing. It is 32' plus 8', 18k, with a rolling conestoga tarp. It was built to haul race cars so it started with a plywood/aluminum deck plate floor. We tore the floor out and added about 15 new 3" channel iron stringers, complete sandblast job, paint, new bearings, new seals, new suspension bushings, new pins, complete new wiring, new lighting, and a new floor. In the back end I enclosed three boxes to hold winches and wiring/battery. I will add more pictures when we finish and go into more detail on how the unloading system works (if it does!!) About all I need to do to finish is my box lids and ramps.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Tim, looks like I have seen someone as particular as I am.....you have everyone of your deck screws lined and spaced just right.  Nice trailer!

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice looking, tell me more about the auto unloading......been considering cutting out one side of a 48' enclosed and putting a curtain on one side......would make loading/unloading bundles very easy. Not the most efficient use of space but can be up unloaded at feed store easily....


Nice looking, tell me more about the auto unloading......been considering cutting out one side of a 48' enclosed and putting a curtain on one side......would make loading/unloading bundles very easy. Not the most efficient use of space but can be unloaded at feed store easily....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

There was a trailer like that for sale here for the longest time, I thought about buying it to do something like your doing. Look forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Well Tim, looks like I have seen someone as particular as I am.....you have everyone of your deck screws lined and spaced just right.  Nice trailer!
> 
> Regards, Mike


I guess I'm not as particular as you guys because the thing that caught my attention was the antlers!


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally finished up and pulled it out of the shop to weigh and play around. I am supposed to haul a load Sunday to Denver so I will take some pictures of the unloading contraption.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really fine looking rig Tim......how much does your trailer weigh?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

For some reason those pics don't enlarge like others....

Operator error.....got 'em

Looks nice, can't wait to see unloading....nice job!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Great work! I'm anxious to see the self unloading part.

Now if we can find a self loading trailer, we'd be in business. And I'm not talking the stack liners either...


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice trailer Tim, you did a fine looking job on it. Congrats on your build.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any vid or pics of the self unloading yet?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

No video or pics yet. I still haven't pulled it anywhere. Sometimes plans change really fast! I thought I was only going to have a limited amount of hay to market this spring and was planning on milking every dollar I could out of it by delivering. Well.......a couple big barns of hay became available and in the last 3 weeks I have unloaded and warehoused 30 semi loads and reloaded and shipped about 15,000 little bales. Still have 20 more loads coming in. I have a few loads to move with the trailer soon, so I will get some video and pics one of these days.


----------

